# Topics > Smart home > Smart security systems >  Koova, indoor tracking camera, Amaryllo International B.V., Amsterdam, the Netherlands

## Airicist

Developer - Amaryllo International B.V.

Home page - amaryllo.eu/koova-2

----------


## Airicist

Autotracking Koova

Published on Nov 10, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Koova overview

Published on Nov 11, 2015




> Nicolas, Kevin and Stefan from Amaryllo unveil Koova, the world's smallest Auto Tracking camera

----------


## Airicist

KOOVA, your cool camera robot

Published on Nov 10, 2016




> Amaryllo introduces Koova, your cool camera robot.

----------

